# Deckerville Trail



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Anyone here ride this trail system. If so, whats the latest word on its condition? The Michigan snowmobile site has not updated its report since Feb. 5.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Buddwiser said:


> Anyone here ride this trail system. If so, whats the latest word on its condition? The Michigan snowmobile site has not updated its report since Feb. 5.


I have rode it a few times. I'm sure right now it sux.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Thought as much....thanks.


----------



## Gillchaser (Sep 23, 2008)

I rode it for the first time about a month ago...trail was pretty good its just a bunch of farm fields and you ride up one then down the other, its weird but it gets you to were you are going. pretty good ride over all, the end of the year that trail is probably trashed.


----------

